# 2004 GTO Instrument Cluster Lens



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

Edited: I've been told I may have to remove the whole instrument cluster to replace the lens, please advise.

I have a 2004 GTO with a badly scratched instrument cluster lens and a new one on order. The cluster is still in the car, do you remove the two upper screws in the trim panel and then pop the panel out towards you for access to the lens. I would guess there are plastic snaps on both sides of the trim panel that hold the sides in place. I'm just taking a guess here, bare with me, then you have access to the lens? Does the lens snap out and new one in? Your advise is greatly appreciated. Chuck, San Antonio, Texas


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

*Instrament Panel Cluster Removal*








Release the steering column adjustment lever, move the column to its lowers position and lock into place with the adjustment lever. 
Remove the two screws (3) attaching the instrument cluster trim panel (2) to the instrument panel. 
Tilt the top of the cluster trim panel (2) away from the instrument panel and disengage the retaining clips (1) on each side. 
Unhook each retaining lug (4) from the instrument panel. 
Disconnect the wiring connector from the fuel filler door release switch. 
Remove the cluster trim panel (2) from the instrument panel. 
Remove the fuel filler door release switch, if necessary. Refer to Fuel Filler Door Release Switch Replacement in Body Rear End. 


.









Remove the instrument cluster trim panel. Refer to Trim Panel Replacement - Instrument Panel (I/P) Cluster . 
Remove the 4 screws (1) attaching the instrument cluster (2) to the instrument panel. 
Pull the top of the cluster from its cavity. 
Using a flat-bladed tool, open the wiring connector locking tab (3) on the back of the cluster (2). 
Remove the instrument cluster (2) from the vehicle.


Then the lens you just release 9 plastic clear tabs


----------



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

When you state: Refer to Fuel Filler Door Release Switch Replacement in Body Rear End and Refer to Trim Panel Replacement - Instrument Panel (I/P) Cluster. Where exactly is this information, sorry if it seems like silly question, but I'm nearing Sixty, and silly questions seem to come a lot easier now. Again thanks, Chuck

Thank You gm4life! Excellent info and illustrations!! Will make this job a lot easier!!! Chuck


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

chucksgto said:


> When you state: Refer to Fuel Filler Door Release Switch Replacement in Body Rear End and Refer to Trim Panel Replacement - Instrument Panel (I/P) Cluster. Where exactly is this information, sorry if it seems like silly question, but I'm nearing Sixty, and silly questions seem to come a lot easier now. Again thanks, Chuck
> 
> Thank You gm4life! Excellent info and illustrations!! Will make this job a lot easier!!! Chuck


Your welcome. I got this info from my service manual.


----------



## ItalianGoat (Jan 11, 2009)

hey just curious, where did you order the lens from (if you have a part number that would be great) and if you dont mind saying how much did it run you?


----------



## ItalianGoat (Jan 11, 2009)

well i would bump but it dosnt seem like that would help being there arnt to many people on this site it seems!


----------



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

*Site for 04-06 GTO Instrument Cluster Lens*

ItalianGoat, here is the site for the lens, hope it helps.


Welcome to White Auto and Media Services


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the link Chuck! I just pulled mine apart two days ago hoping it was just dirt on the inside or something. I just bought mine and it seems the previous owner put somthing on the lens that caused the plastic to fog up and severly scratched it. I figured I was stuck with it because I didn't figure there would be an aftermarket part for it. Looks like it's only $40 for a new one! Thanks again!!


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I was going to replace mine, but for you guys with light scratches on the lens, the scratches can be removed using light pressure and Mother's Scratch Remover.


----------



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

Rex, this is what these forums are all about, helping out one another! Take care, Chuck


----------

